# "Ike Special"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whupped this 'un out this pm for my neighbor, Mark.. He lost all his fences and one BIG oak tree.. Snuck over in the middle of the day and 'looted' his pile in the front yard before the trucks came. Found a smaller chunk of branched oak and turned it into a 'souvenier' of Ike for him.. Gonna give it to him in the AM..figgered with the damage he had that this pen only set him back about 5 to 10 grand.. Didn't really think oak made good pens but I got lucky on this El Grande...

Happier note...adding 2 pix son Jay just sent me in email. They been spending the week down at their condo in Playa..Said they had four storms in the Caribbean this week...this pix of one rolling in at noon yesterday was pretty cool. Other pix is of the 'casita' they picked up at Chumynil as an investment. Pretty sure Caroline musta picked out the color scheme...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

The pen looks really good but the beach pictures look better! What is the beach pictures?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> The pen looks really good but the beach pictures look better! What is the beach pictures?


The beach pix is of their beach down at his condo in Playa del Carmen..*WHERE I WAS TRYING TO GET YOU TO GO LAST WEEK WHEN YOU WERE IN YORE 'FUNK'.* I TOLD you to get on down there with them...but...NOOOOOO.. dumazz :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> The beach pix is of their beach down at his condo in Playa del Carmen..*WHERE I WAS TRYING TO GET YOU TO GO LAST WEEK WHEN YOU WERE IN YORE 'FUNK'.* I TOLD you to get on down there with them...but...NOOOOOO.. dumazz :rotfl:


LOL...at least you ain't calling me the same "pet name" that Marilyn calls me 

Yep, that place would have been 2cool! I figured they would have some fancy high rise condo! I should have asked


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..Nope..that little pink booger is just a casita he bought as an investment. The REAL condo is on the link below..His is the second one down "Condo Chango"... you missed a good bet..but he's down there all the time so think about it in the future...

http://www.equimex.net/rentals.html


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That Oak turned out real nice. Storm looks pretty nasty. Good pics.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very Nice T! Please move on my streeet so you can make me those cool pens


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good looking pen Tortuga. Did that oak stain your hands/tools? I turned a bowl a few years back out of some very green oak. That stuff turned everything black....must be the tanin in the wood. I like that Casita picture....will it be up for rental???? gb


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Great looking pen!
Love the beach pics myself, reminds me of our stay in La Paz. I already have next years trip lined up


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> The beach pix is of their beach down at his condo in Playa del Carmen..*WHERE I WAS TRYING TO GET YOU TO GO LAST WEEK WHEN YOU WERE IN YORE 'FUNK'.* I TOLD you to get on down there with them...but...NOOOOOO.. dumazz :rotfl:


holy freakin cow........he just called you a dumazz........LMAO!!!!

I'd have never thunk it.......


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Luck had nothing to do with it my friend. You turned a fine looking pen for your neighbor, and I bet he will cherish it forever.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That pen looks great. With that oak, did it smell? I used some wet oak one time, it it really smelled bad. Maybe had a fungus or something. I have used a lot of dried oak and works great for cabinets or other things, but wet oak, I have since stayed away from it for indoors.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> That pen looks great. With that oak,* did it smell?* I used some wet oak one time, it it really smelled bad. Maybe had a fungus or something. I have used a lot of dried oak and works great for cabinets or other things, but wet oak, I have since stayed away from it for indoors.


To tell the truth, Slip...I couldn't tell ya.. With my sinus and allergy troubles, I ain't smelled much for 10 years.. I can pick up on camphor or cedar or antler..but only faintly.. This stuff was for shore green..but I figgered it was turned down so thin and finished so heavily that it oughta be good for a couple of years....:spineyes:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

BertS said:


> holy freakin cow........he just called you a dumazz........LMAO!!!!
> 
> I'd have never thunk it.......


LOL...that's what buddies are for :?D


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Your right Tort, with wood that thin, it almost dries on the lathe.ill remember wet oak firewood, wasn't as bad as some projects I had, but my firewood was usually a red oak and that isn't too bad smelling. Don't know what oak I had used back then, but it sure stunk. Guess most oak isn't that bad as I used lots of firewood indoors.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

The pen is awesome,
Just for the record you can call me dumazz. Just don't call me "Little Ba$tard."
Only my mother calls me that.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Nice Pens*

Awsome pens nice place in mexico here's my little casa in puerta vallarta

http://www.casapatriciapv.com/pages/prigalleryB.html


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now that is a nice place. Wow.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> Awsome pens nice place in mexico here's my little casa in puerta vallarta
> 
> http://www.casapatriciapv.com/pages/prigalleryB.html


Wow, Don !!!!!! That is one nice casita....Wuz you buddies with Elizabeth Taylor down there...???:biggrin:


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Little before my time but right below my house is where it all went down and i'v seen there house!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Next woodturners gathering is at Deerdudes casa in puerta vallarta!!!!!!!!

I may stay a month ............................ you think all my problems in Bolivar would dis-sa-peer while I was there?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Sounds like a plan to me!!! I'll start working on my Spanish. 8*)


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Next woodturners gathering is at Deerdudes casa in puerta vallarta!!!!!!!!
> 
> I may stay a month ............................ you think all my problems in Bolivar would dis-sa-peer while I was there?


I second that motion!!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Sounds like a plan to me!!! I'll start working on my Spanish. 8*)


Uno mas cerveza por favor. All you need to know.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Let me know when and who's going i need to get out of here!!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The view from your place is absolutely beautiful. What a nice place to run from storms from. I think I could run into a storm for that place. Absolutely fantastic. I would want out of here often with a place like that to go to.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

How's Galvbay gonna get his lathe down there???


----------

